# Frage zur Datenprotokollierung bei DML Anweisungen



## kossy (2. Apr 2012)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich habe mal eine SQL spezifische Frage an euch. Wenn ich mit SQL Anweisungen wie "DELETE", "UPDATE" oder "ALTER" daten innerhalb meiner Datenbank absetze, dann wird ja die DML Anweisung für jeden einzelnen entsprechend behandelten Datensatz gespeichert. 

Wenn ich jetzt aber mittels Truncate Daten in meiner Datenbank behandele, dann wird ja nichts mehr protokolliert.

Ist das so richtig, oder sehe ich da was falsch? Und wenn dem so ist, ahbe ich dann über die Truncate Anweisung keine Möglichkeit mehr, Transaktionssteuerung (z.B. Rollback, Commit, Save Points etc.) zu betreiben?

Grüße
Kossy


----------



## kossy (2. Apr 2012)

Ich hoffe, ich habe die Frage präzise genug gestellt...


----------



## maki (2. Apr 2012)

Die Frage ergibt wenig Sinn 

Wieso sollte man Truncate in einer Anwendung einsetzen?
Damit löscht man den Inhalt einer kompletten Tabelle.

Wer hat dir erzählt dass jedes einzelne DML Statement gespeichert wird??


----------



## kossy (2. Apr 2012)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Wer hat dir erzählt dass jedes einzelne DML Statement gespeichert wird??



Ich hatte das mal gehört, dass das angeblich so in einem DBMS sein soll. Wie gesagt, ich habe es gehört und wollte daher mal nachfragen.

Grüße
Kossy


----------

